# Solar Attic Fan ?



## sasnak (Jan 24, 2013)

Got a question for Y'all.............

I'm thinking about installing a solar powered attic fan big enough to handle 1200 sf of low attic and was wondering if anybody here might have some input.   Thanks in advance


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2013)

stick with the old school hard wired thermostat controlled attic fan---the solar powered are a pos


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> stick with the old school hard wired thermostat controlled attic fan---the solar powered are a pos


 
Why? Just curious.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 24, 2013)

supposedly the solar panels have a tendency to malfunction and require replacing the whole unit---that equals more roof work sealing, shingles, nailing etc---you can replace parts from the inside if need be for old faithful and you do not have to remove the whole unit from the roof top or gable to work on it if it malfunctions


----------



## sasnak (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, after doing some research on both types of fans I have issues both. Solar is too expenseve & elect. too noisy. Think I'll just duct my centrifical 424cfm thru the roof and save some money.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2013)

Your fan needs to be ultra-dependable.  I would be very leery of a solar powered fan also.  I would not duct through the roof though--think about going out through the end of the eaves.  Every roof penetration you make is a place for rain to leak through.  You need some kind of good roof flashing and the expertise to install it correctly to get a watertight seal when going through the roof.

Are you planning on growing in your attic?  Attics present special problems--they get really hot in the summer and really cold in the winter.


----------



## sasnak (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply TGH... What I've got going is a small grow in a 72 cf space with the exaust blowing into the attic, & exiting via the eaves. Problem is, I can hear the fan blowing when standing under the eave. You are right about cutting a hole in a perfectly good roof. There is also the option of exiting thru the gable where it would easier and maybe high enough not to be heard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2013)

I exhausted mine out of the opening that was already thier for the exhaust fan.


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 25, 2013)

Make you a duct muffler, not to hare,not expensive, somechicken wire and a couple of reducers and insulation, quite as a sleeping baby!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah,,and ya can kill fan vibration and such by hanging the exhaust fan from bungie cords.


----------



## sasnak (Jan 25, 2013)

mikeydean said:
			
		

> Make you a duct muffler, not to hare,not expensive, somechicken wire and a couple of reducers and insulation, quite as a sleeping baby!


 
Good idea, but whats the back pressure like?


----------



## sasnak (Jan 25, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yeah,,and ya can kill fan vibration and such by hanging the exhaust fan from bungie cords.


 
Right on WH, thats my first project when I get some down time.


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 25, 2013)

When I made mine I went up in size...from 6in. to 8in then back to 6in to the roof vent. No noticeable back pressure! real quite, I even took the eggshell type foam and wrapped the fan its self   no vibration at all.:hubba:


----------



## sasnak (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds good, is there a DIY anywhere? Does this muffler look like a carbon filter, only in reverse? Thanks.........


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 25, 2013)

Lots of ideas on that there you tubey thing:hubba:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is what I use and they work great. If you aint the best at DIY or don't have time, these are worth every penny  hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/phresh-duct-silencers-c-76_990_992.html


----------



## sasnak (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks HP for the link, but I'm a DIY kinda guy and I have found plans for a simple muffler that looks like it should work great.


----------



## terky (Jan 27, 2013)

just use 5' to 10' flex duct on the exhaust side of the fan. Hang the fan with NON-RIDGID materials. Should eliminate all motor noise. If your duct is properly sized you will not hear the noise generated by the friction of the air.

For that fan to actually move close to the 400 cfm its rated for, you will need at least 10" (300-350 cfm) and I would use 12" (350-400 cfm). Without properly sized duct that fan will not operate at 100% and you will hear friction caused by the high velocity (air blowing).

Sheet Metal Worker, HVAC Journeyman


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 27, 2013)

sasnak said:
			
		

> Thanks HP for the link, but I'm a DIY kinda guy and I have found plans for a simple muffler that looks like it should work great.


 
     Knowed that someday I would be help too someone!!!:clap: :headbang2: :rofl:


----------



## sasnak (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Y'all...I'm now on my way to a more stealthy operation.
Isolating vibration will be my first step. I'm thinking about hanging the fan between bungees. Any tips or ideas are welcome. Thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 28, 2013)

difinitely hanging the fans will eliminate the vibration hum.  Also if you open up the air space between the exaust fan and the outside wall where you dump exaust air will cut down the "whoosh" of the moving air.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2013)

Bungie Cords are the way I hung mine in the attic,,, and no more noise.


----------

